# Will nosework become an AKC event?



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

This nosework stuff is really taking off! It seems like, suddenly, everyone around me is offering it!

In fact, it really appeals to me as someone who tried tracking but found the whole map writing and needing another person helping to be a pain!

This looks like fun! I wonder if there are actual titles people earn. Anybody tried this nosework stuff yet? Can puppies do it or only adults?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

ninemaplefarm said:


> I wonder if there are actual titles people earn. Anybody tried this nosework stuff yet? Can puppies do it or only adults?


Yes, there are trials and titles for the dog to earn. Any dog with a nose can do it!

Have you checked out their website? K9 NOSE WORK®

My guys are both training in it. Slowly. It sounds like other instructors go way faster than ours but she follows the lesson plan set by the founder of the sport.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz is currently in it and he loves it!


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Yes, there are trials and titles for the dog to earn. Any dog with a nose can do it!
> 
> Have you checked out their website? K9 NOSE WORK®
> 
> My guys are both training in it. Slowly. It sounds like other instructors go way faster than ours but she follows the lesson plan set by the founder of the sport.


Neat! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## kaimacha (Jun 2, 2014)

*Nose Work as AKC event!*

I wish I knew- Does any one know??


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's not currently but there is NACSW, C-WAGS, UKC, and United Nosework which all offer trials.

ETA: those are just the US ones, I think our friends in Canada have others.


----------



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm thinking it will eventually. It seems to be taking off big time.

I am actually in the progress of making a switch from tracking to nosework. I do both but my interest is more on nosework after I finally got into it. Tracking requires so much planning, time and large areas while I can set up a nosework search anywhere and in a short amount of time.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Liesje said:


> It's not currently but there is NACSW, C-WAGS, UKC, and United Nosework which all offer trials.
> 
> ETA: those are just the US ones, I think our friends in Canada have others.


United Nosework will no longer be in existence after June 30th.* The UKC will be offering trials starting in January of 2015. All UN titles will be grandfathered in. However, single legs toward a title will NOT be counted, so if you only have one leg toward a title when they take over, you will lose it. Your dog will have to be registered/listed with the UKC to compete. 

*United Nosework was started with the intention of the UKC taking it over, and it was agreed that titles only would be grandfathered.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

In Canada we have the SDDA and UKC from what I understand. I would imagine the AKC would do something eventually, but there's the NACSW you can title with in the US, amongst others mentioned.

My pup got her SD-A, SP title (advanced, special) this past weekend!  It was totally last minute, my trainer called me mid-morning to tell me there was room if I could make it, so we packed into the dogmobile and got her there just in time. 

http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums...5201410_7082773669037633084_n_zps3e38f990.jpg


----------



## momosgarage (Feb 21, 2013)

The official UKC rules were posted on 1/1/15:

http://res.ukcdogs.com/pdf/2015NoseworkRules.pdf

I think they have some great ideas, but feel they have bit off far more than they can chew. 

I always assumed the UKC would offer, NW 1-5 titles, adding Myrrh Oil and Vetiver Oil, with their own twist on the NACSW rules. Having now looked at the official rules, I see in addition to NW1-5, single element categories, 2-3 legs needed to get the titles and a simplified article search title (using a glove like the Stöberprüfung, StP title) as well. 

There are literally NO clubs offering UKC trials in general, anywhere, and certainly no approved nosework judges, hide officials and certifying officials that I know of (I know many folks that applied with no response yet). We won't see dogs with these titles for at least a decade by my estimates. This is WAY too much stuff for the typical UKC club to offer at a trial, without having access to an army of volunteers.

Although I was originally hopeful for this new venue to succeed. This seems stillborn to me now, having seen the full scope of what they believe can be offered by the average UKC club. 

For example, NACSW fills their trial offerings in Southern California, with wait lists numbering at 30+ people (with about 35 spots filled). The NACSW has a VERY good system to run trials, has hordes of willing volunteers and is pretty organized at the trials I have attended. 

How in the world can a makeshift UKC club efficiently offer all these titles on a regular basis? Then on top of that, people need 2-3 legs to get the titles. There is NO WAY the typical UKC club can meet the demand they are going to receive for trials. People are going to quit real fast due to limited trial offerings.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

lol wat? this was a 2 1/2 year old thread.


----------



## momosgarage (Feb 21, 2013)

scarfish said:


> lol wat? this was a 2 1/2 year old thread.


People replied as recently as June 2014, about the UKC nosework venue, and the thread has a couple thousand views as well. So its still relevant despite being from 2011.


----------



## momosgarage (Feb 21, 2013)

It looks like the AKC is going to introduce its own nosework style event called, Handler Discrimination Scent Work. Its kind of too bad, because I thought eventually the NACSW was going to negotiate something so the AKC would recognize thier titles in a program similar to the Barn Hunt Association and North America Diving Dogs.

Also, the UKC still isn't offering many trials, across the country, for their nosework program, so I don't see what the point was in creating in the first place.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well that's a shame. I was hoping the NACSW would have their titles recognized like Barn Hunt.


----------

